# Railwayman's Cottage, Cambridgeshire



## UrbanX (Nov 6, 2015)

No real history on this one, but this is what I found while I was there. Visited with LadyPandora and UE-OMJ. 

There was documents for a certain make and model of car on the window sill. Looking on Street view that same car was on the driveway in April 2009, and September 2011, so he was definitely still here then. There was a calendar from 2013, so maybe that’s a better indication? 

The guy obvious had a lot of hobbies, railways being the main one. There was model railways, piles and piles of railway mags, and of course it is located right next to a railway! But it was also full of old stamps, and aquariums. 

I imagined the guy to live alone, but there was women’s shoes in the bedroom, unless of course that was another hobby… 

“Living Room” (Not sure whose authentic tripod that was!)



Stamps:



Books:



Mugs:



NHS:



There was a malodorous stench throughout the dwelling, mainly coming from this room which had a few aquariums in it… still full of water! 



Flying Scotsman:



Railway Mags:



Helen West:



Railway controller:



Beer Mats:



Hall:






Thanks for reading.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 6, 2015)

Loving that report. Great attention to detail UrbanX!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Nov 6, 2015)

Great report, he was probably one of these people who was obsessed with certain topics... I'd like to visit this sometime soon.


----------



## Rubex (Nov 6, 2015)

Fantastic photos  I remember the smell of this place vividly! I take it you've heard the rumour of this place.. I hope you didn't get a selfie on the sofa!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 6, 2015)

The stinky house..I entered here early last year on a hot summers day.big mistake.never been anywhere so bad..great report as always Mr x


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 6, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Fantastic photos  I remember the smell of this place vividly! I take it you've heard the rumour of this place.. I hope you didn't get a selfie on the sofa!



Yep I heard it the day after I'd visited....  lol!


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice set of shots there


----------



## Potter (Nov 7, 2015)

You may be right about his other hobby given the Paul O'Grady book. 
Now I want to know what the story to do with the sofa is...


----------



## krela (Nov 7, 2015)

Potter said:


> You may be right about his other hobby given the Paul O'Grady book.
> Now I want to know what the story to do with the sofa is...


Think what might happen if someone died on the sofa, and wasn't found for a period of time. It happened with my uncle, it was 9 weeks (over summer) before my dad and I found him, there aren't words to describe it, really not nice at all. To the point where floorboards and joists had to be replaced. Not just unpleasant but also very sad that it can happen and no-one notice.


----------



## smiler (Nov 7, 2015)

I liked that X, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 7, 2015)

Excellent shots, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 7, 2015)

krela said:


> Not just unpleasant but also very sad that it can happen and no-one notice.



Sadly; unless it is the Police making a legal forced entry, it is nearly always family members who discover these sad scenes. Krela's words have dislodged a long put aside memory off its perch. I was doing my first fatal accident site examination - as an avid motor cyclist I had already seen plenty of death and carnage, but the Senior Officer's advice of "think of them as lumps of meat lad" somehow helped as I examined and photographed the remains scattered along the four foot and cess. Three or four years later our paths crossed again - a decaying body had been found in one of the very common disused offices that were attached to main line stations in most major cities at that time. He was visible shaken and asked if I wouldn't mind doing the examination etc. on my own. Over a pint after the incident had been fully recorded, he explained that in his teens he had found a relative in similar circumstances on their bed and just could not bring himself to examine similar scenes. He also stressed, as Krela does, that it was not just the unpleasantness but the underlying sadness that caused the emotions he felt now.


----------



## Badger (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm going to ruin all of the rumours now........ The owner didn't die in there. I grew up in the town where this is, my family own the land which borders the railway line next to it and also I run a garage in that town now. One of my regular customers works for a company that provides care for the elderly and back in the Summer, she confirmed to me that the owner was still alive and living in a residential home in that town. My first thought on entering last Summer was that someone had died in here, but that is actually not the case. What she did say was that the owner had been disabled for a number of years prior to going into care. He also kept numerous cats and dogs, which due to his health he allowed to "mess" all over the place rather than letting them out. This apparently went on for years-hence the smell. I can also add that I drove past on Saturday afternoon and noticed that there is a "For Sale" sign outside now and as I drove past some people in a blue Range Rover were outside getting ready to go in. Prospective buyers or Urban Explorers? I don't know which, but what I've just written here is 100% true.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 10, 2015)

Badger said:


> I'm going to ruin all of the rumours now........ The owner didn't die in there. I grew up in the town where this is, my family own the land which borders the railway line next to it and also I run a garage in that town now. One of my regular customers works for a company that provides care for the elderly and back in the Summer, she confirmed to me that the owner was still alive and living in a residential home in that town. My first thought on entering last Summer was that someone had died in here, but that is actually not the case. What she did say was that the owner had been disabled for a number of years prior to going into care. He also kept numerous cats and dogs, which due to his health he allowed to "mess" all over the place rather than letting them out. This apparently went on for years-hence the smell. I can also add that I drove past on Saturday afternoon and noticed that there is a "For Sale" sign outside now and as I drove past some people in a blue Range Rover were outside getting ready to go in. Prospective buyers or Urban Explorers? I don't know which, but what I've just written here is 100% true.



I'm glad to hear it! Bless him!


----------



## smiler (Nov 10, 2015)

Badger said:


> I'm going to ruin all of the rumours now........ The owner didn't die in there. I grew up in the town where this is, my family own the land which borders the railway line next to it and also I run a garage in that town now. One of my regular customers works for a company that provides care for the elderly and back in the Summer, she confirmed to me that the owner was still alive and living in a residential home in that town. My first thought on entering last Summer was that someone had died in here, but that is actually not the case. What she did say was that the owner had been disabled for a number of years prior to going into care. He also kept numerous cats and dogs, which due to his health he allowed to "mess" all over the place rather than letting them out. This apparently went on for years-hence the smell. I can also add that I drove past on Saturday afternoon and noticed that there is a "For Sale" sign outside now and as I drove past some people in a blue Range Rover were outside getting ready to go in. Prospective buyers or Urban Explorers? I don't know which, but what I've just written here is 100% true.



A happier ending than we thought, Thanks Badger


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 14, 2015)

Great shots


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 19, 2015)

This is now listed for sale for £0 (because they're open to offers) and there's an open day on 21st November


----------



## Badger (Jan 2, 2016)

Drove past the other day and it's sold now. I assume the acre of land over the road that was included clinched the deal......


----------

